# what codec do I need to play *mov files



## Sadguy

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what codec I need to play mov files. I am running windows XP and Media player 11.

Any help will be much appreciated.


Sad


----------



## DarqueMist

.mov is a quicktime file so you need quicktime to play it. 
An alternative would be to use QuickTime Alternative for playing them (that seems to get mentioned a lot in here)


----------



## Noyb

eIt's not so much a Codec as it is a program.
Normally, people install Quick Time ... but it's full of Junk ... IMO.

Quicktime Alternative will play .mov files .. and you can have it install Media Player Classic so that it doesn't have to use the Windows Media Player.

This should be all you need Without Apples Quicktime always starting up in the background and trying to Call home on the internet.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm


----------



## Sadguy

I have Windows Media Player 11 on two pc's and on one it plays Mov files, the other it asks for a codec..

I prefer WMP rather than Quicktime. Any suggestions.

SG


----------



## Noyb

There's probably an easier way .. but I'm assuming you'd like to have the same codec in Both Computers.

Here's some Freeware that should tell you the codec being used in the working Computer.
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/GSpot.htm

If you know which Codes you need .. it's probably here ...
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm
I would only install the codec I needed.

Maybe the simple way ... 
I would assume that installing the Quicktime Alternative ... without the Classic Media player .. would install the codec to be used with Windows Media Player.


----------



## lister

Or Videolan can play mov files apparently, without installing any codecs

http://www.videolan.org/

It also comes as a portrable app (able to run off a usb key, or portable drive)

http://portableapps.com/apps/music_video/vlc_portable


----------



## Couriant

Using the QuickTime Alternative should allow you to play the .mov files in WMP. What I usually do is right click the .mov file when i have installed QTA and choose open with... and then select WMP.


----------

